# Second groom for barney



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Much as I would love to groom him myself, I can't get him to stay still and I Havn't got the confidence to hack away with the scissors.

I liked the way she did his head but the body was meant to be a 'medium cut'. It looks shorter than medium to me! I took a picture of the lovely Flounder from the grooming thread on here as I liked his cut but I don't think barney much resembles him.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

This is a before picture (whenever I try to upload two photos, it always deletes the previous one)?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd call it medium short. Short is when they look naked! 

Either way he looks cute, and he'll be medium in a few days, perfect timing for Christmas photos!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I love it he kind of looks like Molly except her body is even shorter I think


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RangerC said:


> This is a before picture (whenever I try to upload two photos, it always deletes the previous one)?[/QUOTE
> 
> I have this problem with photos- tried everything, maybe it's an iPad thing??
> Hence me posting several pics on the same thread.
> ...


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I think Barney looks lovely! His legs are nice and chunky  it will grow back quickly, so if they'd left it much longer he would need another cut in a few weeks! 

All ready for Father Christmas now xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Barney is lovely! I always love a Barney pic!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Awww. Thanks guys. I was a bit in shock when I picked him up and I do love his long shaggy coat but long hair and winter wet days don't go together.

My friend from work came over yesterday and took some photos of The Barno before his groom so I 'll post one when she sends them over. I wanted them done before he became unrecognisable! She takes the photos for our Company so has a super dooper camera and this was my Christmas present from her.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I love it he kind of looks like Molly except her body is even shorter I think


Fitting they were April poos together.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Your groomer is doing you and herself a favor, in this weather a shorter cut is easier to maintain, and if your dog is not one for standing still to be groomed then the matts become bigger and harder to get out, meaning a proper shave Down on the next groom. 

It's a nice over all cut, although I wouldn't have left a skirt, it just doesn't suet the cockapoo.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I like his skirt!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I like his skirt too!  Very stylish.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love his color. He looks so soft!!!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh crumbs - a skirt - is that what it's called. Oh well, it's a learning experience and as you say lottierachel, it will grow back soon enough.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I like his skirt!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

actually I did leave the skirt area a tiny bit longer last time I trimmed Dudley, because his coat is not short I think it looked pretty good because you cant really tell it is longer it just falls nicely, so I expect as the shorter coat grows Barney will look even better, you just have to be careful as that area being longer will matt again quicker that the rest.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

If you think barneys is short then check out Seymours! (In my post 'a shave too far') My dog is now naked! Oh well, we can rest assured that it will grow back. They're still our lovely pups underneath 

I also have the same problem when posting multiple pictures-it only lets me post one picture and deletes the one before-agree-think its an iPad thing! X


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Jensen is going in for his second groom soon too - I delayed it by a week as his hair is not too long at the mo and I don't want them cutting him too short. I don't like what he looks like when he first comes out, it took me two weeks to get used to him last time although life is easier I must admit!!


----------

